# Networking (N. Hills) Pittsburgh



## Patricia K. (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi!  I was wondering if there were any coding networking groups in Pittsburgh (especially in the N. Hills area) in addition to the 2 chapters?  I am a newbie (and newly certified CPC-A ) and haven't been able to make any of my chapter meetings; although I am hoping to change that soon.   I was looking to see if anyone was getting together at other times as well.  Thanks ahead of time!


----------

